

The open plan fallacy - Nemmie
http://www.jefclaes.be/2012/05/open-plan-fallacy.html

======
EvilTerran
_What I suggest, is installing each team in their own fully isolated area,
free from distractions caused by other teams._

This is actually very common in academia, from what I've seen.

~~~
malandrew
However, this doesn't omit the need to have a place where teams encounter each
other, mingle and have serendipitous conversations. This is the reason why
Pixar has bathrooms and other common spaces in the middle of the office.

